# Pain in right side under ribs



## Mikie Hovis Slaten (Jan 20, 2016)

I am posting this to try and help someone who is in this situation and doesn't know why. If you are having pain here, had all other testing and everything comes bk fine, go see a general surgeon! Mine has been a miracle worker. I've suffered with this since 2009 when my gallbladder was taken out. My duodenum keeps going under my rib cage. Because I do not have a gallbladder. He has fixed it 3 times. When he does I feel great. The only problem, is it simply will not stay. Please go to a surgeon. You will never get relief until you do!


----------

